

Ask HN: HTML5 Touchy Survey - uxguy

Hi,<p>I'm experimenting or rather gonna be experimenting with some new cool ways to draw things on touch based devices. I wish to conduct a small user experience experiment with iPhone, iPad &#38; iPod touch users. Its a very simple experiment where one is required to draw/trace shapes by dragging their finger. It supports single touch.<p>The app is currently active at http://toucherry.appspot.com/<p>Through this I wish to find out how easy do the user find these simple tasks. I'm hoping to build a better curve editor through this experiment.<p>Thanks
======
byoung2
I just did it from my iPad. It's hard to trace since my finger blocks what I'm
looking at.

------
uxguy
clickable: <http://toucherry.appspot.com/> (open on device)

